# How long does diy co2 take to produce?



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

should be only in a few hours and lasted more than a week.


----------



## icex (Dec 4, 2007)

Give it a day or two.. if it still don't produce then make a new mix. Mine usualy starts instantly, though.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Make sure you don't have a leak. Whenever mine isnt blowing bubbles after a couple hours, it's a leak in the airline/bottle cap fitting.


----------



## Bugman (Jan 7, 2008)

Agree with just a hour or two at most. If you don't see bubbles, don't start another bottle. As the previous poster said, check for leaks. A little soapy water at the connections should tell you. I couldn't fix my leaks till I followed anothers advice.

http://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html#6

Go to his constructions projects and check out the nylon bulkhead fitting he uses to attach the tubing to the bottle cap. He has a link to Tower Hobbies where you can purchase these. I bought them and they are great. No leak problems anymore. I dirll a hold in the bottle cap, partially screw in the fitting, spread a little aquarium silicone on both sides and then tighten it down. I've done it without the silicone without issues but like the extra measure. The fittings are a cheap fix. Tower shipped and had them to me within a week.


----------



## squirrelproductions (Mar 15, 2004)

CO2 production is also dependent on ambient/air temperature. With cold weather in many parts of the northern hemisphere, if the room temperature in your tank room is too low, CO2 production will be hindered if not altogether stopped. It depends on how cool/warm you keep your tank room. 

p.s. I know some "poor"-er college students who keep their apartments at 60 degrees Fahrenheit since they pay for heat; I thought the 68 degrees in my house was cold!

*edit:* didn't notice that you were in Australia. Air/ambient temp prolly is not an issue -- unless you have your air conditioning set too high :icon_redf


----------



## duzzy (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi all 

solved the issue and did some research that may help firstly like an idiot did not de-chlorinate the water! and I believe that killed the yeast. Secondly the optimum temperature to activate yeast is 32-38 degrees (90-100F) from 15 - 31degrees (60-90f) and also 39c (90f) onwards the yeast slows and too hot and its killed, checked for leaks before putting it in the tank by attaching a balloon to the end that has the air stone, blew the balloon up, taped it to the hose firly and left it alone for a few hours came back and the balloon was the same size, gave me an idea for a switch to turn the co2 off when the lights are out, if anyone is interested will explain but used a condom :icon_wink 
Thanks all

Darren


----------



## tylercrawford (Feb 1, 2008)

what recipe are you using?

I bought a hagen co2 setup (with the packets and baking soda) and it didn't hardly do anything. Now experimenting . . .


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

tylercrawford said:


> what recipe are you using?
> 
> I bought a hagen co2 setup (with the packets and baking soda) and it didn't hardly do anything. Now experimenting . . .


I use 1c of sugar per liter (i.e 2L bottle gets 2c sugar).
1/4 tsp yeast for a 2L bottle.
just fill the water untill the bottle starts to get smaller and let er rip!

What I do to ensure a rapid start to the yeast is to fill the bottle 1/4 of the way with water that is as hot as possible from the tap and then put in the sugar and mix it up. This introduction of the sugar cools the water enough that it is safe for the yeast. Fill water to the correct level with water that is about the same temp as the water in the bottle, put in the yeast. Come back to the bottle in about 5 mins (no mixing required) if you put your nose in the bottle an smell some sourness your in business!


----------



## mikeb210 (Oct 17, 2007)

tylercrawford said:


> what recipe are you using?
> 
> I bought a hagen co2 setup (with the packets and baking soda) and it didn't hardly do anything. Now experimenting . . .


The hagen mix is junk. The bottle is ok if you have a small (<5g) tank but mix your own recipe. I dissolve 2.5c sugar in hot water, then activate 1/2 tsp yeast(active dry) by mixing it in a little warm water. Then pour the yeast into the sugar water and top it up to the line. Screw the cap on and swirl it a little bit, taking care not to get CO2 up the air line. The bubbles usually start in less than 20 min. Mine lasts between one and two weeks.


----------



## efish (Apr 23, 2006)

my 2L bottle takes longer to produce than my hagen bottle. I think it is becuase there is more air/room at the top of the bottle to push out before the co2 can get going. If i don't see bubbles after 24 hours, i usually throw in a little more yeast, and wait another 12 hours. If still you bubble-less, then go for a new batch.

Can the yeast packets be stored at room temp (66*F)? Or should I up the thermostat?


----------



## duzzy (Feb 6, 2008)

efish, dont quote me but it just slows the yeast at lower temps just when making your brew use water i the temps above. 

Also I made a new batch with de-chlorinated water and after 20min i had bubbles

Regards Darren


----------

